# Surfside on Sat 3/10



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Heading to Surfside Sat 3/10. Forecast is 60 and rain. Any tips on how to fish in these conditions (what bait, guts, etc) would be appreciated. May turn into a survival contest but I'm going to wet some lines either way.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Too far in the future to know.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Killed 'em today at Surfside and to think I almost didn't go. A mix of Puppy, Sheepshead and Whiting so far. Will try early Sun morning before the big rain comes. Will post some pics Sun night.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good for you. They will fry up good.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

That's the spirit. Hook 'em.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Good news. Heading there this week.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's the pics. Fished the 1st & 2nd gut, 3/0 circle hook, 6-8oz weight, double hooked with shrimp. Wind varied from high to calm. Did not make any difference. Back home enjoying a :brew:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice fish. Congratz.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

That's a meat run!!!
Nice job.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

8 oz. weight? what size rig were you throwing?


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Nice work! Very good table fair. Keeps the sheepshead for shark bait in a few months!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

MH. Sounds like a good plan. 
Hey Mud Minner, I'm throwing 12f and 10f Medium Action with 30 braid. Wind was gusting up to 40mph and surf was up. Had a 50yd wide honeyhole working 4 rigs and wanted them to stay where I cast. The guy next to me who brought his 6 kids down to bug me was rolling all over with 3oz. A couple times he rolled into my lines not to mention the good one I lost 20yds from sand when the kids ran out to see what was on my hook. Kids are kids I guess. Parents can be idiots.


----------

